# Best aftermarket front bumper for e46 m3?



## ckk (Mar 9, 2005)

The front bumper on my '02 M3 was mangled in an unfortunate dirt-parking-lot-deep-pothole incident a few months ago, and recently my local BMW dealer shop thoughtfully provided a new set of scratches, so it's time for a repair.

The current bumper cover is dented on the bottom, so I'm not sure if it will need to be replaced.

Does anyone have a recommendation for an good-fitting aftermarket M3 bumper, in case I need to replace it anyway? Looks like TMS has a fiberglass M3-CSL replica, but I would lose the fog lights and brake ducts in that case. Is there another popular bumper choice where I can keep the foglights and brake ducts?

Thanks,
--Carey


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Your best choice is stock. Go with the Euro bumper to lose the stupid reflectors.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

But that requires changing out the bumper mounting hardware. Not impossible, but a bit more work and money, just so you know.


----------

